
First U.S. Case Reported of Deadly Wuhan Virus - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-virus-kills-two-more-patients-as-authorities-step-up-control-measures-11579614626
======
tonyztan
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22110873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22110873)

